# The Phal Guardian



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

A.k.a. Prillan. She's one of my two cats and here she's keeping a watchful eye over my Phals.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Another cat person.


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 22, 2012)

That phal looks delicious!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice kitty!

Paphman910


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 22, 2012)

Oriental Shorthair?


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. I wouldn't consider myself a cat person, I'm more of an animal person, but these are the only ones I can have at the moment. If I start feeling doggie withdrawal symptoms I'll just visit my family or my friend's parents who have recently gotten a puppy.  



Lanmark said:


> Oriental Shorthair?


You got it!

Her brother is a lilac pointed Siamese though. I'll have to up some pictures of them both.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 22, 2012)

How Sweet!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 22, 2012)

i have a chocolate tick male (i am guessing yours is too) ..always talking ...will probably get him a girlfriend in the fall from the same cattery


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

No, she's actually a chocolate spotted but she's not a good example of one. :lol:

Oh, yes. They have a lot to say these guys. As a matter of fact - a friend of mine has filmed them when they were around a year old (they five now). Prillan has a *very* distinctive voice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y05YTa9jvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHs9ww5-oFI


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 22, 2012)

i think some say tick some say spotted ..but from the video , my cat and yours look the same...and its pretty neat how they all have their distinctive voices..mine (cocoa) is more of a whine


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

It's probably different between Sweden and the US.

Yes, Pelle is a typical whiner too! And he's supposed to be the, albeit neutered but still the male! :lol:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cute... 

The person holding the camera must have hurt in the end of video....


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha! She survived the ordeal.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

Hehe...


----------



## abax (May 17, 2012)

Pelle is a very elegant looking pussycat and a real talker.
I have two domestic "they just showed up" cats and one
is a talker and the other is absolutely silent. Cats are a
lovely mystery.


----------



## Shiva (May 17, 2012)

She appears to take her guarding job very seriously.


----------

